

The Ascent Of Money - emontero1
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/ascentofmoney/

======
Keyframe
I would like to see this, but I am not in US nor UK. Regionalism in copyrights
has to stop in global world that it is today.

edit:

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-545930454338776455>

~~~
forkqueue
The book of the same name that accompanies the series is well worth reading
and is bound by no such regionalism.

~~~
kqr2
[http://www.amazon.com/Ascent-Money-Financial-History-
World/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Ascent-Money-Financial-History-
World/dp/1594201927/)

------
Musashi
UK users can see it here: [http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-ascent-of-
money/4od#2...](http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-ascent-of-
money/4od#2918408)

------
teodesian
I found Weatherford's "History of Money" to be a much better history of the
subject.

~~~
akamaka
Agreed. I thought Ferguson's book would be interesting when I saw it at the
bookstore last year, but quickly decided that it wasn't worth it after
checking out reviews.

I don't have links to specific reviews I read, but my impression of the author
is that he's turned away from research in favour of writing popular and
shallow books on overly broad subjects. Apparently a couple of his earlier
works were quite well regarded, but since then he's been dumping out a book a
year.

------
anigbrowl
I little cheesy for my taste (maybe I've been out of the UK too long...) but a
welcome alternative to the financial woo that's been so popular on the
Internet lately (particularly that _Zeitgeist_ drivel).

